
Neil Young Archives - Tomte
https://neilyoungarchives.com/
======
rubberbandage
I love this. Such a perfect web presentation for a man who has both
experimented with cutting-edge technology (e.g. drum machine, vocoder and
synclavier in 1981, the ill-fated Pono player) and been a near-luddite in his
approach to digital music. Skeumorphism is due for its return!

Probably everyone reading HN in the last 8 years has seen the excellent video
by Monty / xiph.org specifically addressing Neil Young and sample rates/bit
rates (for delivery, 44.1kHz/16-bit is really truly all you need), but one
thing very appreciated with this website’s audio streaming is the option of
_uncompressed_ audio, which is much more significant than any high-sample-rate
file would be. And they even have a 320kbps fallback! Finally even Neil Young
can see the benefit of being 12x more data efficient for 99.98% of the
perceived quality.

~~~
jrace
Whats the benefit? \--With todays bandwidth and storage prices, do we really
need to compress audio for delivery over the net?

~~~
tasty_freeze
If you are on a cell phone or a cellular hot spot, data caps are still a
thing. I pay $10/GB for my hotspot bandwidth ($5/GB when it is on sale).

40 minutes of streaming music at 4 Mbps is 1.2GB, so up to $12 for me.

~~~
mark-r
Comcast has a cap on my cable modem. I keep my music files local so I don't
need to pull them from the internet.

------
garbre
Holy skeuomorphism, Batman!

